# 1 question re: Bare Minerals please (Skin Revver Upper)



## jeanna (Jan 13, 2006)

I searched the forums first, but I was unable to find an answer to my question. I hope you don't mind another BE related thread. Anyway, the starter kit includes a product called a Skin Revver Upper. Do I really need to use this? I have sensitive, acne prone skin and I'd rather limit the amount of products I put on my face. I use Cetaphil moisturizer... is this good enough?


----------



## user3 (Jan 13, 2006)

No you don't need it. It didn't do anything for me.

Stick with what you do now for you skin! You always look great!


----------



## Julie (Jan 13, 2006)

I agree. When I used it I didn't notice a difference. I wasn't even very moisturizing.


----------



## jeanna (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks ladies! I swear, this is the bestest beauty resource everrr


----------



## makeup_junkie (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah you should definitely NOT use it.  I tried it and it made me break out like CRAZY.  It's terrible.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 13, 2006)

I agree with the previous ladies.  If you have something that works for you already then you really don't need it.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 13, 2006)

I used it didnt make a big difference kind of smelled like glue once I started massaging it through my skin eh.


----------



## 1dmbfan (Jan 22, 2006)

It made me break out horribly!!! I would definitely advise against it.


----------



## jasper17 (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah it was pretty bad and caused me to break out something fierce, too!  If you've got something that you already know works for you, stick with it.


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 25, 2008)

ive heard it can make u break out at first because of the acids which unclog your pores. it improved the appearance of my skin and the makeup. to find the real effect it has on your skin you would probably have to use it for a couple of weeks. ask your doc??


----------



## kristina ftw! (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know it broke so many people out. I actually love it. It's not a moisturizer, it's more of a ... Treatment. It has salcylic acid in it, I believe. I think it says to use it UNDER moisturizer? Anyway, if so many people have broken out from it, I guess one should be careful, but it did WONDERS for evening out those little bumps on my skin. I really like it


----------

